# My spiders by jani taler



## jani taler (Jul 12, 2008)

Hallo
Here you can see my spiders 
I hope, you will enjoy in watching....

female of P.miranda:











subadult female of P.regalis






ventral:






Sling of p.fasciata:






she grows






female of a.seemani:






Female of t.blondi:






after molt:






young Male of n.carapoensis:






subadult Male of lampropelma violaceopes:






female of c.brevipes:





After molt:






Female of c.huahini:






C.crawshayi:






Female of B.smithi






female of p.murinus:






That´s all for now.
I´ve got many of other species too and their pictures come later.....


----------



## sublimeskunk37 (Jul 12, 2008)

Beautiful P. Regalis and DANG that's a fat T. Blondi! Talk about having a badonkadonk !!!


----------



## seanbond (Jul 12, 2008)

kewl chilos!


----------



## wayne the pain (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow great collection :clap:  Cant wait to see more of it


----------



## jani taler (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks!
Some new pictures:

Female L.Parahybana






male of g.actaeon:






Female of P.irminia:






angry female of Chilobrachys brevipes:






female of c.cyaneopubescens:






after 1 molt:






Regards

Jani


----------



## jani taler (Jul 14, 2008)

New pictures...

trapdoor spider-cteniza sauvagesi











female of a.geniculata
a.geniculata






female P.irminia after molt






female H.maculata






a.brocklehursti







Best regards
Jani


----------



## jani taler (Jul 15, 2008)

Two little p.fasciata in one terarium:
when they eat together:


----------



## jani taler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi, here I am after long time
Soon I separate the little p.fasciatas, because i didn`t want, they kill each other...
Well here are some of new pictures:

P.regalis











P.tigrinavesseli






P.miranda






C.crawshayi






A.seemani






T.blondi






A.brocklehursti






Thats it for now...


----------



## jani taler (Jul 19, 2009)

Some new world juveniles was posing
G.mollicoma






N.vulpinus






B.smithi 0.1






B.vagans 0.1


----------



## Luke.H (Jul 19, 2009)

Cracking spiders jani !!
Loving the pokies, Great pics:clap:


----------



## jani taler (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks luke


----------



## jani taler (Jul 20, 2009)

And now one of my favourite spiders:
C.crawshayi, I will be sure about sex when she will molt..., thats probably soon.
And now some of her pics:


----------



## jani taler (Jul 20, 2009)

I get new spider today 
young female C.darlingi


----------



## seanbond (Jul 20, 2009)

nice darlingi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool pictures and even cooler Ts!


----------



## jani taler (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Here are some more pics:

Mature male H.incei






C.salei






E.campestratus






my beauty, mature female P.regalis:razz: 
















And darlingi´s new home


----------



## jani taler (Jul 21, 2009)

Two juvis 

H.lividum






P.auratus


----------



## Skullptor (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice thread!


----------



## jani taler (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks!
Here are some more pics  Enjoy
At first-ventral of female C.darlingi






And here is my Exoroom:d
























And my sister´s bearded dragon...


----------



## seanbond (Jul 22, 2009)

nice setup man, looks really clean!


----------



## jani taler (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, Im working on that:d
Some old world species:

C.fimbriatus











C.brevipes






C.valida two days after molt....






H.maculata






P.striata






Soon, pictures of adult female e.murinus:d


----------



## aluras (Jul 26, 2009)

Great collection, I love all the Different types you have...Very nice.:worship:


----------



## jani taler (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Aluras, soon I will have even more T`s...
Tomorow I get Ephebopus Murinus:d (can´t whait):razz:


----------



## Immortal (Jul 27, 2009)

Lepi pajkci Jani


----------



## jani taler (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you Simona


----------



## kovsejr (Jul 27, 2009)

Really good-looking spiders you got there:worship: especially the pokies and h.mac!


----------



## jani taler (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Jan! 
I have some more pics here,
Hope you will enjoy!

New E.murinus-adult female






P.miranda











P.regalis molted 2 days ago






Trapdoor cteniza sauvagesi






C.darlingi with flesh






and without it


----------



## jani taler (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a chance to photograph female C.fimbriatus 1 week after molt, ussualy she is hidding..., but she is beauty 

















And today E.murinus had her first meal in new home


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Aug 5, 2009)

wow, I love your spiders!!! and your room looks just like what I hope to have some day! Amazing!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## jani taler (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, I apreciate it


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 6, 2009)

beautiful c.fimbriatus . :clap:


----------



## seanbond (Aug 6, 2009)

very nice fimbriatus!!!! if u were in the states, i would send you my male.
definitely like the valida and brevipes too. im waiting for my three juv valida to molt.


----------



## jani taler (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Koh!
Some more pics

P.irminia












fat T.blondi 












B.smithi







Hope you like it!


----------



## seanbond (Aug 6, 2009)

that blondi is a fat moma! she doesnt need to be fed for quite some time.


----------



## jani taler (Aug 6, 2009)

Seanbond, sorry I didn`t see your coment before... Thank you too!
And, yes Blondi is big moma  I already stop fedding her..., but she can´t say no to food


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful!! The a.seemani was so adorable with the threat pose. She's so chubby and like "you're not worth a full threat pose.."


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow! T.blondi is very Big :worship: cute!


----------



## jani taler (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## jani taler (Aug 11, 2009)

I had time so I made more pics 
One week ago my female P.irminia molted..., here is her new pic:







Day before female N.Vulpinus milted too:razz: 
Here is pic few minutes after molt:







And a week later on my hand 







Large, but no adult yet T.blondi:} 







G.rosea RCF

















E.murinus












Hope you like it


----------



## seanbond (Aug 11, 2009)

N.Vulpinus 
looks like a ghost, lol, nice shot!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 12, 2009)

E. murinus rocks! It is one amazing T! Nice animals overall!

Regards!


----------



## jani taler (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks!, and yes Vulpinus really looks like a ghost


----------



## jani taler (Aug 17, 2009)

I have some new pics:razz: 

Molted P.Auratus












L.Parahybana







C.Fimbriatus












Not T but I love it! 

















Hope you like it!


----------



## jani taler (Aug 19, 2009)

Lycosa tarantula, female with egg-sack

















H.lividum







P.regalis feeding


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice specimen there! Got any Avic specimens? Oh and what's with that B. smithi, all nakid


----------



## jani taler (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks!
At, the moment I haven´t got any avics....


----------



## jani taler (Aug 21, 2009)

C.valida







B.smithi







E.murinus


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 21, 2009)

B.smithi and E.murinus are really cutties! :clap:


----------



## wayne the pain (Aug 21, 2009)

Love the E.murinus :}


----------



## jani taler (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks!
This week was my lucky week:razz: 
Three T´s molted:  P.Miranda female, H.maculata female and G.mollicoma male.... Miranda, and maculata are hidding so I will post their pics later...

G.Mollicoma 1.0 pre-molt







Post-molt







molting












C.Fimbriatus:} 











N.vulpinus








Hope you like it!


----------



## jani taler (Aug 27, 2009)

Female P.miranda week after molt:







P.regalis-waiting for male:razz: 







And my new scorp-H.longimanus


----------



## seanbond (Aug 27, 2009)

C.Fimbriatus
i cant wait for my lady to get to that size, your lady looks very nice!


----------



## Lucyk (Aug 28, 2009)

jani taler said:


> Thanks!
> Here are some more pics  Enjoy
> At first-ventral of female C.darlingi
> 
> ...


thats a v nice se-up youve got there, i no its got nothing to do with T's but is keeping a bearded dragon hard work coz ive been looking at them and me dads on about gettin me 1 with a full setup for christmas


----------



## jani taler (Aug 29, 2009)

Thats great, I wish you good luck with your new bearded dragon!


----------



## jani taler (Sep 2, 2009)

Mating p.regalis - I shot 3 videos, here is an insert:



E.cyanognathus


----------



## jani taler (Sep 4, 2009)

A.geniculata












C.dyscolus












P.murinus







N.chromatus







L.parahybana







one of three P.striatas:







Adult male P.regalis







B.smithi needs to molt












Hope you like it!


----------



## jani taler (Sep 5, 2009)

L.parahybana


----------



## seanbond (Sep 6, 2009)

C.dyscolus

looking really nice, wish i had one of these.


----------



## jani taler (Sep 9, 2009)

Tnx!
I hope you will get one some day:d

C.fasciatum 1.1







0.1







A.geniculata 1.1







1.0







Urticating hairs







N.carapoensis







B.smithi some days after molt







That`s why they tell me red knee! 







P.murinus say thanks because I move her in better home....:wall: 







E.murinus







C.fimbratus (night walk)







This giant need bigger home....(soon she will get it)


----------



## jani taler (Oct 17, 2009)

M.mesomelas






P.formosa






P.striata






C.valida






Playing dead.....












A.geniculata adult male






N.chromatus 






B.smithi


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 17, 2009)

jani taler said:


> I get new spider today
> young female C.darlingi


Looks like a Ceratogyrus bechuanicus to me.


----------



## unprofessional (Oct 17, 2009)

You have a wonderful collection, especially for a young guy.  Keep at it.


----------



## jani taler (Oct 17, 2009)

Mattyb said:


> Looks like a Ceratogyrus bechuanicus to me.


It loks like bechuanicus because of flesh....Otherwise she have more touch of green....

unprofessional: Thanks!


----------



## seanbond (Oct 17, 2009)

nice mesomelas!
iv been wanting one of these.


----------



## jani taler (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks!
And yes, mesomelas is great....


----------



## jani taler (Oct 27, 2009)

O.aureotibialis






C.cyaneopubescens






C.crawshayi


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Oct 27, 2009)

jani taler said:


> O.aureotibialis


This species is simply stunning. And yours is beautiful and looks BIG!


----------



## seanbond (Oct 27, 2009)

TiberiuSahly said:


> This species is simply stunning. And yours is beautiful and looks BIG!


iv never seen one look like that, does it have the orange striping?
looks really nice!


----------



## jani taler (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks!
Yes, she have some orange striping, but they are very dark....I dind´t see any like this either.


----------



## jani taler (Oct 27, 2009)

C.brevipes freshly molted


----------



## jani taler (Oct 29, 2009)

P.tigrinawesseli
http://img175.imageshack.us/i/dsc00406s.jpg/
http://img267.imageshack.us/i/dsc00408m.jpg/

P.irminia
http://img513.imageshack.us/i/dsc00366a.jpg/
http://img215.imageshack.us/i/dsc00350g.jpg/

C.cyaenopubescens
http://img262.imageshack.us/i/dsc00390y.jpg/

C.valida
http://img264.imageshack.us/i/dsc00399r.jpg/
http://img210.imageshack.us/i/dsc00396q.jpg/

C.fimbriatus
http://img210.imageshack.us/i/dsc00396q.jpg/

P.miranda    P.tigrinawesseli  http://img408.imageshack.us/i/dsc00423i.jpg/

P.regalis
http://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc00426s.jpg/
http://img257.imageshack.us/i/dsc00426s.jpg/

H.lividum, bad molt RIP!:8o 
http://img405.imageshack.us/i/dsc09989.jpg/
http://img340.imageshack.us/i/dsc09991.jpg/


----------



## seanbond (Oct 29, 2009)

how big is your valida?


----------



## EDED (Oct 29, 2009)

jani taler said:


> O.aureotibialis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seanbond (Oct 29, 2009)

EDED said:


> jani taler said:
> 
> 
> > O.aureotibialis
> ...


----------



## jani taler (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, I buy it like O.aureotibialis, but this is my first specie of this genus so I don`t now much of them


----------



## EDED (Nov 2, 2009)

i know i know, they are freak species from other country apparently and only a handful came to the US, labeled as O. aureo, clearly not

stocky shorter legs and when freshly molted they have slight markings (thin) on all four legs. and the tiger stripes on the abdomen is very pronounced.

so if you can take more pics jani of that aureo im sure i can tell at least it is or it is NOT aureo LOL

ive had a bunch, including slings,,,there are other things to point out but shorter legs/tiger stripes are good indicators


----------



## jani taler (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok I will post some pics tomorrow.......


----------



## jani taler (Nov 8, 2009)

Ornithoctonus sp. (she have burrow just like trap-door and she eat like trap-door too.... )






T.ockerti






X.immanis






N.coloratovillosum






C.fimbriatus






P.miranda











C.meridionalis before molting






P.irminia






B.smithi


----------



## fatich (Nov 8, 2009)

hey jani is ur T.ockerti in pre-molt ?


----------



## LovePets (Nov 8, 2009)

Verry pretty colection you have here.
Congrats


----------



## jani taler (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks!
Yes she have to molt very soon.....


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2009)

*You have some gorgeous Ts there! Very nice *


----------



## fatich (Nov 8, 2009)

jani taler said:


> Thanks!
> Yes she have to molt very soon.....


thank you for your reply
mine ockerti also in the same situation and also gave up eating, stays like stone  thats why l asked you


----------



## EDED (Nov 10, 2009)

Jani, thanks for the picture of Ornithoctoninae sp. 

congrats you have sp. "malthai"  your trapdoor was the finisher of the debate.

also note, theres no orange bright bands on the front legs of the spider like O. aureo.  and if you had a real one, you will see that Malthais are stumpy sshort legged spiders.

the slings also make awesome trapdoors. 

hope to see these guys get bred in the future, i dont think anybody has seen anyting like this yet...trapdoor ts


----------



## seanbond (Nov 10, 2009)

EDED said:


> Jani, thanks for the picture of Ornithoctoninae sp.
> 
> congrats you have sp. "malthai"  your trapdoor was the finisher of the debate.
> 
> ...


from what i have heard there are several sp that make trap doors, the thread is somewhere in the tarantula store.


----------



## jani taler (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, thank you guys!!!


----------



## fatich (Nov 10, 2009)

hey jani
how often ur ockerti molt?
mine molted 15th march 2009..
what about yours?


----------



## jani taler (Nov 11, 2009)

I just get it, so I don`t know.....


----------



## jani taler (Nov 14, 2009)

P.tigrinawesseli






P.miranda


----------



## jani taler (Nov 15, 2009)

C.fasciatum made eggsack today


----------



## jani taler (Nov 18, 2009)

No bad egg........











M.mesomelas after molt






P.regalis


----------



## jani taler (Nov 28, 2009)

E.murinus after molt


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2009)

*Gorgeous Ts! I don't think I've ever seen an M.mesomelas before *


----------



## jani taler (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks!
N.coloratovillosum freshly molted






C.brevipes


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 30, 2009)

i love your E.murinus


----------



## jani taler (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks!

E.pachypus











P.miranda male






T.blondi






C.fasciatum






E.murinus






B.smithi






Hope you like them:;D


----------



## Teal (Dec 4, 2009)

*Gorgeous collection!

What is the temperament like on your E.pachypus? 
I believe I had one when I was much much younger and didn't know anything about Ts. I held it all the time, and never had a problem from it. Later, after someone saw a picture of me holding it, they said they'd never try it with theirs because it had a nasty attitude. *


----------



## jani taler (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks!!!
Mine Pachypus have very nasty attitude....


----------



## Ariel (Dec 17, 2009)

Great photos. Your _E. murinus _is gorgeous, not usually my cup of tea, but lately I've really been wanting one.


----------

